# se restaurer



## alauda1

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei sapere se la traduzione corretta della parola francese 'se restaurer' è 'ristorarsi'. Il contesto è questo: sul sito web di  un congresso di psicanalisi si informa i partecipanti dei ristoranti dove possono pranzare. 
La frase dice "Où se restaurer le temps du midi ?"
 
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Esattamente! Ecco le definizioni del CNRTL e del Treccani:
*Restaurer*
*3.* _Empl. pronom., fam._*Qqn se restaure.* Reprendre des forces en mangeant. _Avoir besoin de se restaurer_

*Ristorare*
*4.* rifl. Prendere cibo, o bevande o riposo o altro per riacquistare le forze: _se hai fame_, _ristòrati con una buona bistecca_;​Ciao.


----------



## Sovi

Esatto! Ristorarsi, assumenre cibi o bevande

@Matoupaschat...  mi hai battuto sul tempo  ... il mio computer va troppo lento


----------



## alauda1

Grazie mille!


----------



## simenon

Però mi pare di capire che in francese "se restaurer" sia di uso comune (la definizione del dizionario riportata da Matoupaschat dice addirittura "_fam_"). In italiano invece il verbo ristorarsi non si usa praticamente mai nella lingua parlata (e neanche molto nella lingua scritta moderna). Nel caso in questione la frase mi sembra piuttosto colloquiale (ma potrei sbagliarmi, sta ai francofoni dirlo), per cui la tradurrei liberamente con: "Dove andare a pranzo?" o "Dove pranzare?" o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il bello è che, nonostante la dicitura "_fam_" del CNRTL, a me "_se restaurer_" nel significato di mangiare sembra di uso formale, perfino pesante, o scherzoso, ma è utile perché indica anche riposarsi.


----------



## itka

> nonostante la dicitura "_fam_" del CNRTL, a me "_se restaurer_" nel significato di mangiare sembra di uso formale, perfino pesante, o scherzoso


Concordo con te ! Strana quella _"fam"_ del CNRTL...


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie della conferma, Itka!


----------



## Sovi

itka said:


> Concordo con te ! Strana quella _"fam"_ del CNRTL...


 Idem, concordo anche io... col mio francese che sa tanto di Svizzera


----------



## matoupaschat

Sovi said:


> Idem, concordo anche io... col mio francese che sa tanto di Svizzera


Ah, il cerchio si allarga, grazie.


----------

